# INSANE Canal fishing Hilton Head Island!!



## Bass Assasin Slaton

I had a blast today in a canal near the place I am staying on vacation! My first time catching a flounder, sea trout and redfish on the SAME day! Go check out this live-action and maybe use the same methods and techniques I use to catch these amazing fish! Also, share this with your buddies so they can get onto some fish if they visit this beautiful place.


----------



## Kenlow1

Nice job! Great day.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Enjoyed the video.....Let's Go!


----------



## zimmerj

Good job. Did you see any copperheads? Been to Hilton Head a few times and someone told me to beware of the snakes in the canals.


----------



## Shad Rap

zimmerj said:


> Good job. Did you see any copperheads? Been to Hilton Head a few times and someone told me to beware of the snakes in the canals.


Probably cottonmouths.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

zimmerj said:


> Good job. Did you see any copperheads? Been to Hilton Head a few times and someone told me to beware of the snakes in the canals.


Just a GIGANTIC GATOR lol I had snakes in the back of my mind before an alligator lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

BuckeyeTom said:


> Enjoyed the video.....Let's Go!


Thanks man!!! LETS GOOOO


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice job! Great day.


It was a grind don't get me wrong especially in 100 F temps..I did learn a few new tips at the end of my expedition that day!! So I am excited to go back and make another video hopefully within the year!


----------



## RStock521

Awesome video, I actually just watched it about 10 minutes ago on YouTube before I saw your post here. I'm heading down there for a week this Saturday-Saturday and was doing some research. Figured I'd also check OGF in the Out-of-State forum, and what a coincidence, you posted it here too! Pretty cool

You mention that you learned a few new tips. Do you mind sharing? I don't even know where to begin fishing down there. Thanks!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

RStock521 said:


> Awesome video, I actually just watched it about 10 minutes ago on YouTube before I saw your post here. I'm heading down there for a week this Saturday-Saturday and was doing some research. Figured I'd also check OGF in the Out-of-State forum, and what a coincidence, you posted it here too! Pretty cool
> 
> You mention that you learned a few new tips. Do you mind sharing? I don't even know where to begin fishing down there. Thanks!


So the locals told me to go to a bait shop and buy mud minnows. Put them a few feet from a bobber and hold on tight! other than that the rapala xrap was money especially at night I have caught HUGE FISH under the lights of docks! keep me posted with what you catch! I hope you enjoyed the video! be careful of the gators


----------



## RStock521

Sounds good, thanks! Any particular bait shop you recommend over another?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

RStock521 said:


> Sounds good, thanks! Any particular bait shop you recommend over another?


there was a baitshop near the palmetto dunes resort that carried bait!


----------

